# Meet Madison blue - GPR



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

So yesterday we drove for 8 hours to go and pick up our 7 week old Gambian pouched rat Madison blue. He slept the whole journey. He sleeps ALL the time. But he's adorable x



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness!! I would love to have a Gambian Pouch rat! They live up to seven years, right? I was actually telling my husband about them a few months back. I wish I knew a breader in the states. Maybe one day lol


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow he looks like a tiny kangaroo! Lol I'm still super jealous and really looking forward to seeing how it goes with him. Never thought I'd be able to see the progress someone has with a GPR but super stoked  good luck with the big guy!


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

He really is amazing.... So much lazier than a fancy rat. I introduced him to his harness today and he just fell asleep









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Cute!!!!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

What a cutie! Congrats! GPR are illegal in the states here.. I would love to have one someday in the future though. He looks so sweet! I hope you give us lots of updates on him (and lots of pictures!!).


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I have always wanted a GPR! You are so lucky


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

He smells like a puppy and feels like one too he's heavy compared to a fAncy, you cAn feel he's all muscle. I love his big feet 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Finnebon said:


> GPR are illegal in the states here..


I think they lifted the ban on them in 08 o,o


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

No, I think it's still illegal in the US x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

No, I'm pretty sure the ban is still active given the amount of them loose in Florida. Wish I could just go down there and catch one X3 he's so dang adorable. What kind of cage are you keeping him in? If your keeping him in one at all. When I told my boyfriend I wanted one we agreed it would have its own room haha based on the amount of space I feel like my fancy rats need, I imagine a gpr would need a massive cage to be comfortable.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm keeping him in a triple story aventura cage (similar to critter nation but completely solid metal) the cage is huge but he hasnf left the bottom
Level yet.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

That's one huge cage!


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol dustyrat. That is huge! How awesome though. I'd be tempted to build a wall sized habitat. I saw a video of a girl who built an 8 foot by 5 foot cage for hers. Guess it still chewed through and they turned the room into its cage lol from the looks of that monster cage and the attention im sure he will get, I doubt that drastic of measures will be needed. So I know his name is Madison Blue, but is there something you call him for short?


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

At the moment I have no nickname for him but I'm sure one will come when I get to know him better .









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Aww the pictures are killing me! How old is he? Looks like he could still grow a bit?


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

He's only 7 weeks old. He has lots if growing to do yet, he's a tiny baby his balls haven't even dropped yet x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

